# High School Crush - by BBW-Elljay (BBW, Dining, ~SWG)



## WG Story Drone (Oct 20, 2005)

_*~BBW, Dining:, ~SWG* A simple short-short of young romance. _

*High School Crush*

by BBW-ELLJAY​
Sandy waddled past a group of boys in her skin tight top and hip-hugging (squeezing) is more like it. She shook like a bowl of Jello. Her fat over hung the pants by inches. They snickered and laughed. They cat called her "blimpo and fatass." She weighed 275 pounds this morning although she didn't know it and was threatening to bust right out of the clothes she had on. 

Tommy looked at her and smiled but differently than his friends. He told them to shut up and he began to walk with her. He had always been attracted to fat girls but there were very few in this school and certainly not one this size. 

They walked home from school and he stopped at her house. Her refrigerator was filled with most fattening foods and snacks he had ever seen. Her parents traveled a lot and she was on her own most of the time. Her cook was an obese woman of epic proportions. She knew what Sandy liked to eat. 

Tommy fed her dinner from what the cook had prepared but barely ate anything himself. He was amazed at how much she could put away. There was no shame, she didn't even try to hide how much she was enjoying this rich food and the fact that he was there to feed and admire her. 

He spent the weekend with her, feeding and feeding her. When Monday came and it was time to go back to school, she had a very hard time finding something that fit. She found some spandex that was extremely tight but that's all she had.

She looked like a pile of beach balls walking. Her ass was so wide she couldn't sit in the desk. She didn’t care. Tommy's friends remarked "What are you doing with that gross pig?" "She looks like the ever expanding woman." 

Tommy wouldn't even dignify their comments with an answer. The big beach party was in a few weeks. They shopped a super-size catalogue for a suit they thought would fit. Tommy insisted that it be a two-piece. He wanted to see her blubber hanging out over the suit and he even brought some more candy and things to the house to encourage her eating. He deep-fried some Twinkies for her to snack on. He fed and fed her and she kept asking for more. She seemed insatiable. He was so turned on he could hardly stand it.

He found her very sexy and when they finally made love he never had such pleasure. Her rolls had rolls and there were new folds to explore all the time. He was curious as to how much she weighed but didn't dare ask. Actually she didn't know - or really care.

When the day of the beach party finally arrived. He kneaded and prodded and folded her into this suit. She was the fattest girl he had ever seen. He stopped for 2 buckets of fried chicken with all the trimmings and headed to the beach. She ambled onto the sand and the others laughed and pointed. Tommy helped her plop down on the blanket and proceeded to feed her all the chicken and all the potatoes and rolls. 

His friends couldn't help their amazement. Tommy really liked this behemoth pig and was helping her get fatter and fatter. When they were finished they went to the carnival near the beach. They had a huge scale where they guess your age and weight. The boys led them over and had the barker look at fat Sandy. He guessed around 280 (the scale had a 300 pound limit). She stepped up and BOING the needle flew off.

"_Obviously more than 300 pounds!" _Tommy figured. 

His friends were rolling on the floor laughing!! Sandy felt hurt and humiliated. Tommy took her home but not before buying her the biggest banana split that he could find. "I don't care what those big jerks think you could never be too fat for me."


----------



## NYSquashee (Oct 21, 2005)

Very cute story.

Great descriptions too.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 10, 2011)

Reformatted and bumped


----------

